# Pine needles or straw



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

We are facing a cold winter here in Georgia, I have concrete floors in my loft. I wanted to know if maybe I should cover the floors with some thing like pine needles or straw? What are the benifits of both? Any suggestions on the matter?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think either one would be fine.. if you use straw just make sure it is dry and not damp or moldy..


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I put a pile of both down and let them choose.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Pine needles are free and easy to find, if you use straw you should use some seven dust to keep the bugs away.
Dave


----------



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

So do pine needles keep bugs away?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Not sure if they keep bugs away, but straw is hollow and you could be bringing in bugs. Thats why I say to use seven dust I use pine needles and straw and dust both.
Dave


----------



## Chocolate Head (May 18, 2009)

Yes, Creosote is derived from pine and is used as a bug repellent on industrial wood, as well as a horse/dog dip. As said before, pine straw is easy to get for free.


----------



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes I'll go with pine needles seeing that I have a big pine next to my loft! Thanks


----------

